# 这次车列车几点到北京？



## stelingo

这次车列车几点到北京？

This is a sentence from my textbook. I don't understand why 车 is used after 这次. Could somebody explain why? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tarlou

I think it's wrong. There shouldn't be a 车 after 次...


----------



## 维尼爱蜂蜜

次 doesn't times here.  it's the measure word for the running of public transportation vehicles, e.g. 本次列车（our train）、本次航班(our flight)。you will hear phrases like these in the announcement on trains and flights .
A similar measure word is 班.
The schedule of transportation is called 班次表。
p.s. i believe there is a redundant 车in your sentence .


----------



## Youngfun

Apart from the redundant 车... I think that in spoken Chinese 列车 is rarely used; people usually use more specific words, such as 火车、动车、高铁、地铁、机场快轨 etc.


----------



## stelingo

Thank you for your replies. I did, at first, think the extra 车 was simply a mistake, but then there was a second sentence with an extra 车 as well.


----------



## 绫子1982

stelingo said:


> 这次车列车几点到北京？
> 
> This is a sentence from my textbook. I don't understand why 车 is used after 这次. Could somebody explain why? Thanks in advance.



It's wrong.
You could say 这次列车几点到北京？ or 这趟列车几点到北京？
For example, there are 3 trains from Shanghai to Beijing every day. For each train, you could call it 一次列车 or 一趟列车。


----------



## xiaolijie

stelingo said:


> Thank you for your replies. I did, at first, think the extra 车 was simply a mistake, but then there was a second sentence with an extra 车 as well.


What is the second sentence?


----------



## khoo1993

i believe that the correct sentence would be "这班列车几点到北京"


----------



## SuperXW

Either 这班列车/这次列车/这趟列车 is correct.
班/次 sounds formal. 趟 is casual.


----------



## hcy300300

stelingo said:


> 这次车列车几点到北京？
> 
> This is a sentence from my textbook. I don't understand why 车 is used after 这次. Could somebody explain why? Thanks in advance.


I think the sentence in your textbook might be "这次车几点到北京？" , "这列车几点到北京？" or "这次列车几点到北京？" but can not say 这次车列车....
"这次"is not a word which means "this time" in the sentence "这次车列车几点到北京？" ."这" meas "This",  ,"这" and "次" are two words .次 is a 量词 which is not in English grammar.
列can be a 量词 inside of 次. But it can also connect which 车 to become a word: 列车 mean 火车 or train,
相似的：
这列车,这次车or这次列车（this train) 这匹马（this horse) 这栋房屋（this house)这位朋友（this friend)这只羊（this sheep).
BTW, some 量词 in Chinese can only be used before some certain nouns. This is an example. we say: 这次车/这列车（usually Rail-way train) 这班车（uaually bus) ,这台车（can not be a train, might be a common car）这辆车（might me any 车 in chinese,such as bike,train,car）


----------



## stelingo

The second sentence was 六十七次车列车几点发车？


----------



## xiaolijie

stelingo said:


> The second sentence was 六十七次车列车几点发车？


Thanks for replying, stelingo!

From the 2 sentences you provided: 
1. 这次车列车几点到北京？
2. 六十七次车列车几点发车？

I guess that they're intended as follows:
1. 这次车/列车几点到北京？
2. 六十七次车/列车几点发车？

But as we know, sometimes something does get lost on the internet or in the print, and that is when we need extra information to make informed guesses


----------



## ronnie osullivan

I don't think 这次列车is correct.


----------



## xiaolijie

ronnie osullivan said:


> I don't think 这次列车is correct.


What if another Chinese speaker comes over and says 这次列车 is fine? See posts #6, #9, #10 above. But if you don't think something is correct, please tell us why so that we can understand your point of view. 
Welcome to the forum, ronnie!


----------



## 文星辰simon

这次列车 is corretct. Normally I use 这趟列车.


----------

